# Boundary laws



## sanpiran (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a minimum distance required to build a wooden shed near to a neighbours boundary? My neighbour has no objection as long as it is a reasonable distance, say 2 metres away.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sanpiran said:


> Does anyone know if there is a minimum distance required to build a wooden shed near to a neighbours boundary? My neighbour has no objection as long as it is a reasonable distance, say 2 metres away.


this kind of thing is usually/often subject to very local planning rules - you'd need to check with the ayuntamiento to be absolutely certain


----------



## sanpiran (Oct 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> this kind of thing is usually/often subject to very local planning rules - you'd need to check with the ayuntamiento to be absolutely certain


Thanks very much, I'll check.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

sanpiran said:


> Does anyone know if there is a minimum distance required to build a wooden shed near to a neighbours boundary? My neighbour has no objection as long as it is a reasonable distance, say 2 metres away.


No its a shed and can be moved now a fixed building requires permission your. Eighbours ok with it so go in get it up


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

tonyinspain said:


> No its a shed and can be moved now a fixed building requires permission your. Eighbours ok with it so go in get it up


Don't move here then, anything requires permission. A shed would require a proyecto here as would a dog kennel & run. Any area over 2m2 of concrete requires one as does anything put into the ground , regardless of whether concrete or 
compacted earth is used as the retainer.

It could also come under the "no construction within 15m of any boundary "rule.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Don't move here then, anything requires permission. A shed would require a proyecto here as would a dog kennel & run. Any area over 2m2 of concrete requires one as does anything put into the ground , regardless of whether concrete or
> compacted earth is used as the retainer.
> 
> It could also come under the "no construction within 15m of any boundary "rule.


I don't think you're right on this.

I have been told by architects and our town hall that wooden structures, not on a concrete base, can be put up with no licences - all quite legal. Where did you get the '15m' rule? I've read the building regs for Valencia and can't find mention of it.

However, I suspect that it may be down to your local town hall planning department so perhaps best to seek advice from them first.


@tonyinspain
Your posts are becoming more and more illegible - do you not read them before posting?


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> I don't think you're right on this.
> 
> I have been told by architects and our town hall that wooden structures, not on a concrete base, can be put up with no licences - all quite legal. Where did you get the '15m' rule? I've read the building regs for Valencia and can't find mention of it.
> 
> ...


I think he means 25 metre rule from a road we have that here you cannot build within this area as it belongs to the road works


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonyinspain said:


> I think he means 25 metre rule from a road we have that here you cannot build within this area as it belongs to the road works


I'd have money on it being a local rule in Lorca

these things do seem to be hyper-local


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tonyinspain said:


> I think he means 25 metre rule from a road we have that here you cannot build within this area as it belongs to the road works


I can not see this being sustainable. Think of all the town houses - are they all owned by the 'road works'?

If it were true even in the campo then what you are saying is that half of my garden is owned by someone else!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here it is 15m from any boundary . You cannot even put in a pool within that distance . No here it is basically anything standing on the ground & next door in Puerto Lumbreras you can't even have a gazebo .


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> I can not see this being sustainable. Think of all the town houses - are they all owned by the 'road works'?
> 
> If it were true even in the campo then what you are saying is that half of my garden is owned by someone else!!


How elligable do you need in Catalunya you are not allowed to build anything in 25metres of roads as this is what the road authoritys deem their responsibility 
The guy above me lives next to the road and wNted to place a small extension on his property they started work on it and the road people made him take it down due to this rule here 
He said no
And they gave him one week or a bulldozer was on its way and he would have to pay 
So sorry you dont know everything and yes i do read the posts but sometimes its late and i have just finished a 18 hour day


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> Here it is 15m from any boundary . You cannot even put in a pool within that distance . No here it is basically anything standing on the ground & next door in Puerto Lumbreras you can't even have a gazebo .


I think again different areas have different legalities here its 25 metres and yes they will remove anything even fences if you erect them what my friend told me was that if anything happened to his extension they would have to compensate him and that wasnt going to happen


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

tonyinspain said:


> I think again different areas have different legalities here its 25 metres and yes they will remove anything even fences if you erect them what my friend told me was that if anything happened to his extension they would have to compensate him and that wasnt going to happen


It was probably due to the fact that it didn't have the legal permissions rather than the distance, unless the road is a motorway or dual carriageway which are the only ones that have the 25 metre limit in Cataluña. Here in Galicia, for fences, it depends on the type of road: 3 metres for "caminos, carreteras locales o comarcales", 8 metres for "estatales", etc. However, to build a shed, there has to be 5 metres away from the boundry and from other existing buildings. This means you can build a garage (the max. is 25 sq. m.) but not joined onto your house! The maximum for an extension is 10% of the footprint but you need permission from the local government, not the council. This includes balconies. Admittedly, a lot of people do it without the corresponding permission but if it is visible from the road, you can get into trouble. Another thing to consider is *who* is "in charge" of the road, some are municipal, some are state owned and some are provincial. If you are putting up a fence, or even repairing one, repainting your house, putting in new windows, etc. if the house is within the influence of a provincial road you need permission from the "diputación" as well as from the council. 
I don't understand why your friend thinks he is entitled to compensation for his extension which according to you is not legal.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

anles said:


> It was probably due to the fact that it didn't have the legal permissions rather than the distance, unless the road is a motorway or dual carriageway which are the only ones that have the 25 metre limit in Cataluña. Here in Galicia, for fences, it depends on the type of road: 3 metres for "caminos, carreteras locales o comarcales", 8 metres for "estatales", etc. However, to build a shed, there has to be 5 metres away from the boundry and from other existing buildings. This means you can build a garage (the max. is 25 sq. m.) but not joined onto your house! The maximum for an extension is 10% of the footprint but you need permission from the local government, not the council. This includes balconies. Admittedly, a lot of people do it without the corresponding permission but if it is visible from the road, you can get into trouble. Another thing to consider is *who* is "in charge" of the road, some are municipal, some are state owned and some are provincial. If you are putting up a fence, or even repairing one, repainting your house, putting in new windows, etc. if the house is within the influence of a provincial road you need permission from the "diputación" as well as from the council.
> I don't understand why your friend thinks he is entitled to compensation for his extension which according to you is not legal.


Yes that is the same here . With the road in front of our house, my boundary wall has to be 6,5m from centre line of road & the road to the side being a smaller camino the fence only has to be 4m from centre line. 25 m is for a major road. & yes they do take large amounts of your property.

Anywhere , where there are electricity poles you can more or less say that they will always be the exact distance back from the road required to allow for any road widening.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

anles said:


> It was probably due to the fact that it didn't have the legal permissions rather than the distance, unless the road is a motorway or dual carriageway which are the only ones that have the 25 metre limit in Cataluña. Here in Galicia, for fences, it depends on the type of road: 3 metres for "caminos, carreteras locales o comarcales", 8 metres for "estatales", etc. However, to build a shed, there has to be 5 metres away from the boundry and from other existing buildings. This means you can build a garage (the max. is 25 sq. m.) but not joined onto your house! The maximum for an extension is 10% of the footprint but you need permission from the local government, not the council. This includes balconies. Admittedly, a lot of people do it without the corresponding permission but if it is visible from the road, you can get into trouble. Another thing to consider is who is "in charge" of the road, some are municipal, some are state owned and some are provincial. If you are putting up a fence, or even repairing one, repainting your house, putting in new windows, etc. if the house is within the influence of a provincial road you need permission from the "diputación" as well as from the council.
> I don't understand why your friend thinks he is entitled to compensation for his extension which according to you is not legal.


Sorry i didnt say he was illegal he is legal and he had permissions to build the extensiion the road is next to his house 
And they even 
Ade him remove the fence as well they over ride the ajuntament 
Hope this.clears it up


----------

